# resistance bands



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

anyone use resistance bands either at the gym or home... are they any good


----------



## justinm74 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi mate,

I use them as i train at home and lack of space means no cable machine. I bought a set off ebay with a bit that traps in any door/window.

Still use dumbbells for most of my workouts but cables are handy for tricep pushdowns, lat pulldowns ect.

I find its best to use them for last exercises in my workout so the muscles are pre exhausted.


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

cheers mate, dont suppose you have a link to the ones you use do you?


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

anyone else


----------



## barndoor5 (Jun 16, 2013)

Just bought a couple off amazon. Great for shoulder warmups and mobility work.


----------



## skyfall (Aug 1, 2013)

They are absolutely wonderful when used properly.

Use lighter ones for smaller muscles.

Put thick ones on your big lifts like bench and squat for big gains, but BE CAREFUL.

Use a spotter as they can put additional tension on your stabilizer muscles.

I recommend using a liftoff when you bench with them, I ****ed up my shoulder racking the weight.

They are effective because they are the heaviest when extended, where your muscles are the strongest.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

I have a 70ib one that I sometimes warm up with and like Justinm74 says, use them for finishing off on the last set. Suprising how much pump you get from them.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EXTRA-HEAVY-THICK-RESISTANCE-BAND-70LBS-31-75KG-WITH-HANDLES-/270965433547?pt=UK_Sporting_Goods_Exercise_Fitness_Fitness_Accessories_ET&hash=item3f16cc64cb


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Forgot to add, I also use it sometimes on my Smiths Machine when benching. I loop it over the bar and attach the handles to the frame, so it adds additional resistance towards the end off the lift. Very effective...


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Used them once in a squat rack for box-squats.. 1st time caught me off guard and when I de-racked with only 25kg a side , it slammed my **** to the bench....

Good once you get used to them though..


----------

